# CPT 10060 With 96372



## ekreich@suddenlink.net (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a claim in which a patient came in for an office visit 99213-25 along with an  injection J3301 and adm 96372 for allergic rhinitis.   He also was treated for a sebaceous cyst cpt 10060-51.  We are getting this back stating that 10060 and 96372 can not be billed on the same date-codes are bundled. Help


----------



## Teresa Collins (Feb 20, 2014)

You will need to use modifier 59 with CPT 96372.

I hope this helps.


----------

